

The Future of Startups (Jason Calacanis) - ynomad
http://tinypaste.com/pre.php?id=1b4b3

======
fallentimes
> _As many of you know, I spent the better part of August preparing for, and
> co-hosting, the TechCrunch50.com event, which has become known as "Sundance
> for the technology industry."_

uh, what?

The email as a whole, however, was a lot better than expected. I recommend
reading it.

